# 

## Novice75

:
    (2 )    ,     -     **  ** .
    ,   ,   20 000.,    ().             .    .(,  ,   ..)

      .
**  ** .  **      1\2   .      ,             .

   ,    ,      ,     .

   .  ,  . :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

> 


      ,    


> .


  ?  ,   ?


> ,    ,     ,     .

----------


## Novice75

> ?  ,   ?


  ,           ,         ()    (  ).     \  ,        -    ( \,  ).




> 


       ,     ?       ,           (    -      ),          1\2   (         -  -      :Frown:  )

----------


## Lisaya

,         ,     ,      .
       .

----------


## 7272

.              .    ,    ()   .                  .         , ..          .

----------


## Lisaya

*7272*, , ,     ,      .

----------


## 7272

,  ,        .        .   ,   ,          .        ,     ,    ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

,     .    (   ),       . ,    ,    ,

----------


## Novice75

> , ..          .


         ,    ,   **     . ,    ,   ,      .      : 1.  
              2.  
              3.  
         .

*7272*,           , -  .

          ,     ,    .     .   .         .

----------


## Lisaya

?     ,   ?  ?     ?   ,       ?     ?

----------


## Novice75

> ,   ?  ?     ?


,            :


> (2 )    ,


      -  .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,  .
  ,          ?

----------


## Novice75

*m'm*  *7272*,         ,                 ? 




> ?


 ** ,     ,    ** ,             *  .*      .

----------


## Novice75

> ?


  :    ,  ,     ()   (    01.01.09.)       ,     .

*7272* ,  , ..        ,       ,            ,      .

----------


## 7272

,              50%  1.
      .      ,      ,        ,    .
   ,       ?
    ,    ,       ,    .   ,        .
                .

----------


## 7272

> 7272 ,  , ..        ,





> .


              .

----------


## Novice75

-   ,    :Smilie: 


   ,              ,        ?

----------


## Lisaya

> :    ,  ,     ()   (    01.01.09.)       ,     .


      ,    ,      ,       .    .
     ,     ,     ,     .    .


> 


   ,  , ,  ,.


> 


 ?

----------


## Novice75

> ?


    ,      ,       .     ,         ,  ,     -      .    ....       -     .

----------


## Lisaya

,   ?   .   ,   ,

----------


## Novice75

** ,          ,          .   .

          ,    -           .

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## zas77

,  -  .    .
*-* .  ,      (  )   . 
       ,       .

*-*. 
 ,    **.    ,  , .  
 10     10000.,       .

----------


## Lisaya

> 10     10000.,       .

----------


## zas77

> 


 , " "?

   ,          ,         (, ).

   ,       .

 -    :yes:

----------


## 7272

/  ,      .  .         /,     ,      .

----------


## zas77

> /  ,      .  .         /,     ,      .


    .
         .

  ,     (     ),    - ?    ?

----------


## 7272

,         ,       .      .           ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

> -


  ,  ,  , ,     ,   .  ,

----------


## Novice75

> 


http://www.consultant.ru/popular/gkrf1/5_5.html#p567

.4 .58   -            ,        ,    .

   - .

----------


## Lisaya

*Novice75*,      ,    ,      ...      ,     ..   ,     :Smilie:

----------

